# FM-200 for fire fighting system.



## vouda (25 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم..
يا جماعه حد عندو ملفات تعليميه عن نظام و مكونات الfm-200
ارجو المساعده و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## leo1965726 (27 أغسطس 2012)

مرحبا
هذا الموقع هام جدا
FM-200[SUP]®[/SUP] Agent Quantity 
Calculation (SI Units)
Kidde FM-200 Agent Calculation_Metric


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (27 أغسطس 2012)

ابحث عن ملفات تعليمية باسم شركة smg
موجودة هنا فى الملتقى
كل حاجة عن سؤالك فى احدى موضوعات الالشركة دى باسم مهندس محمد العطفى


----------



## vouda (10 أكتوبر 2012)

thanx all


----------



## mohamed mech (10 أكتوبر 2012)

بالمرفقات
بالتوفيق​


----------



## عمران احمد (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير
و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ابن العميد (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور عاشت ايدك


----------



## EL3SSAL (10 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (11 فبراير 2015)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## drmady (12 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 فبراير 2015)

vouda قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> يا جماعه حد عندو ملفات تعليميه عن نظام و مكونات الfm-200
> ارجو المساعده و لكم جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم
في الاماكن التي يتم استخدام فيها غاز fm200 لاطفاء الحريق فهناك عددة متطلبات منها

يجب ان تكون المواد المستخدمة في انشاء هذا المكان كتيمة لا تسمح بتسرب الغاز tightness وكذلك مقاومة للحريق لمدة لا تقل عن 120 دقيقية
يجب ان تكون الابواب والشبابيك كتيمة ولا تسمح بتسرب الغاز ومقاومة للحريق لمدة لا تقل عن 120 دقيقة
اية اختراقات لهذا المكان (فتحتات تهوية ، تكييف، مواسير صرف ، كوابل كهرباء) يجب تركيب حماية عليها Automatic volume damper بحيث تغلق مباشرة بعد انطلاق صفارات الانذار
بعد انهاء كافة الاعمال المدنية والمعمارية للمكان يتم اجراء فحص التسرب للمكان Integrity Test بحيث يسمح نسبة معينة من التسرب للهواء من خلال المكان.
عندما يكون هناك اسقف مستعارة false ceiling او ارضيات مرفوعه raised floor في المكان فيجب اخذ الحجم هذه الاماكن واضافتها لجحم المكان مع تامين فتحات للغاز فيها.


----------



## بيهو (15 يناير 2016)

ألف شكر جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

